# Home Made Covers



## RB (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi,
Wasn't sure if I should post pictures of home made cases here also...I've already posted them in pictures thread...

They're much easier than we thought they would be to do...my husband actually did most of it. The key is finding a journal cover that you like that will fit the kindle, then the retrofitting is easy!


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

Where did you find a journal the right size, I have been casually looking for one but with no success?

I tried clicking on your links hoping to see the pictures in a bigger size and it doesn't work. I'm not sure if I'm doing something wrong or if the picture don't get larger.

Lynn M


----------



## RB (Nov 17, 2008)

These came from Target.  I've found some at Barnes and Noble also.  I just take the kindle with me and try them out.  The black one above needed the kindle to be attached on the left side rather than the right like the original case (which I actually find more comfortable to hold).  Because the kindle is thinner on it's right side, it fit better in that case on the left side of the case.
As for the links...I really don't know how to do this very well.  I'm lucky I got pictures on here at all!!


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

How is the Kindle attached to the journal cover to keep it from falling out.


----------



## RB (Nov 17, 2008)

We cut out the pages inside, covered the inside with felt and/or foam using felt/foam glue.  We used felt on one side and foam on the other, because it looked the cleanest.  Then regular velcro dots to connect the kindle to the felt or foam.
In some of these, we glued a ribbon under the felt before glueing the felt down to use as the closure, then velcro again to close the ribbon to the back of the case.


----------



## Wells83 (Nov 19, 2008)

Great job RB--they all look really cute.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh, those are very nice!  What fun to have such a unique Kindle cover!


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Very, very nice!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Did you make a cutout around the on/off and whispernet switches? Very nice design.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Veeeeeerrrrrrrry nice.  Of course you should post them...they are beautiful.  We welcome all things Kindle, purses, shoes,...and then some.


----------



## Libby Cone (Jan 1, 2009)

That's a great idea!
Check out the felted tote pattern at the bottom of my post; you can make a one-of-a-kind !


----------



## RB (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm probably doing something wrong, but I don't see the felt patterns.??


----------



## Goofy370 (Dec 6, 2008)

has anyone tried to make a cover from a Vera Bradley journal?? They are pretty and can coordinate with your bag. Just not sure if it would be easy to do. Thanks.

Tracie


----------



## RB (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm actually headed to a local store that carries Vera Bradley either today or tomorrow.  I can check out the journal covers to see if they'll fit.  All it really takes is the journal cover size to fit the kindle, the rest is easy..I did see a thread on here about the Vera Bradley book cover not fitting the case, but I don't know if anyone has looked at a journal cover.
I'll let you know once I get to the store.


----------



## Libby Cone (Jan 1, 2009)

RB said:


> I'm probably doing something wrong, but I don't see the felt patterns.??


Oops! Idon't know what happened to that part of my signature. Here's the pattern:www.lionbrand.com/patterns/1177AD.html


----------



## RB (Nov 17, 2008)

Goofy370 said:


> has anyone tried to make a cover from a Vera Bradley journal?? They are pretty and can coordinate with your bag. Just not sure if it would be easy to do. Thanks.
> 
> Tracie


Tracie,
I went to the store today that carries tons of Vera Bradley stuff, and was told that they no longer make the quilted book covers or quilted journal covers, not sure if that's true or not, but I wasn't able to try anything. They did have journals with the patterns but they were spiral notebook types with cardboard covers..probably woudn't work for the kindle.......sorry


----------



## RB (Nov 17, 2008)

Libby Cone said:


> Oops! Idon't know what happened to that part of my signature. Here's the pattern:www.lionbrand.com/patterns/1177AD.html


Thanks Libby..they're cute, I'm not sure if I'm crafty enough for that though.

I downloaded the sample of your book and am enjoying it so far (I guess as much as you can enjoy a Holocaust book.. ). That subject has been big in our house over the past month or so. My 10 year old son is first learning about the Holocaust in Hebrew School this year, he'll be reading "Number the Stars" next as a core book in 4th grade, and we took him to see Valkyrie over the holidays. He finds it all very interesting, and sad all at the same time. He was also amazed when I explained that it all happened not that long ago when his Grampy was little....I'm looking forward to the rest of the book!


----------

